# Fresh water crabs with piranha



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi i have 6 caribe in a 125gl could i put some freshwater crabs in there with them to get the leftover food particles?

or will my c's eat them or better yet will the crabs get my C's?

THANKS


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the p's will most likely eath them eventually, my buddy had a blue lobster with his p and it got eaten eventually


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

What size are your cariba? What size are the crabs? I know that crayfish, if large enough, can eat or even injure juvenile piranha, so I'm assuming that it could be the same with crabs.

Eventually your crabs will probably be eaten by the cariba. They are extra vulnerable when they are molting, because they have a very soft shell then. They probably will not last long, but it all depends.
~Taylor~


----------



## emericanepidemic (Feb 11, 2006)

if you keep your p's well fed im sure you wont have too big of a problem...just a missing leg or two. perhaps an eye. haha.

my point is, is you cant put anything with p's unless they are super fed.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If you're talking about red crabs they will most likely climb out of your tank before they get eaten. I tried it several times and all were found dead on the carpet for the exception of one time. However if you have no decor the odds of them making it to the top are in your favor. I once had a crab last with a 9" red for about a year back in the day when i was a teen.


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 14, 2005)

Shouldn't last long. Like mentioned above, they will get out or get eaten. My 2 crayfish lasted 2 hours. Not worth it unless you have some caves.


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

just curious as to what species this "fw" crab is. Almost all crabs labeled as fw are at least lightly brackish


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 14, 2005)

kingsnar said:


> just curious as to what species this "fw" crab is. Almost all crabs labeled as fw are at least lightly brackish


They are mislabeled - I'm pretty sure. I think these are suposively red claw crabs. They also need air and are not compelety underwater crabs. So if they don't have some way of getting out of the water they eventually die.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

emericanepidemic said:


> if you keep your p's well fed im sure you wont have too big of a problem...just a missing leg or two. perhaps an eye. haha.
> 
> my point is, is you cant put anything with p's unless they are super fed.


That's not true. Over feeding or "super feeding" your P's is not healthy, and even then, it doesn't ensure the safety of other tankmates.

You can keep feeding them and feeding them until they are rocking on the bottom of the tank like a weeble wobble, and they could still attack any foreign species in the tank. Sometimes they just snap, no matter how hungry they are...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

SouthernJustice said:


> just curious as to what species this "fw" crab is. Almost all crabs labeled as fw are at least lightly brackish


They are mislabeled - I'm pretty sure. I think these are suposively red claw crabs. They also need air and are not compelety underwater crabs. So if they don't have some way of getting out of the water they eventually die.
[/quote]

I tried this when I first got my first reds. The crabs kept climbing out of the tank and Id find them sitting on top. I finally got the tank sealed, but then the crabs died from lack of air. i felt really bad, but I was told at the LFS that they didnt need access to air, which is obviously a lie.

Theyre really cool and fun to watch and did ok with my reds (although they were small), but since they need air it doesnt work out too well.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I had cray fish one time in one of my tanks and they crawled out all the time no matter how well I had it blocked off they got out.

I would guess that if the crab had a chance it would take a chunk from your p's or the other way around


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks guy's looks like no crabs here!  LOL


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

i had red lobsters in my tank before, my pygos's ate them eventually.. a few months ago i tried introducing one lobster,,he didnt last a day in the tank.. i have hiding places in the tank but still...


----------

